

Middle schoolers bully bus monitor, 68, with stream of profanity, jeers - nicksergeant
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/21/us/new-york-bullied-bus-monitor/index.html

======
nicksergeant
Sadly, this happened in my town (Rochester, NY), but it's garnering national
attention. If you feel so inclined, consider donating to give Karen a nice
vacation / retirement: <http://www.indiegogo.com/loveforkarenhklein>

Surely none of our jobs are as shitty as that.

